# The steeple I'm putting on my mausoleum



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice. i'm deffinatly going to make one of these for my house


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice, great work!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the kind words, guys! I appreciate it.


----------

